# Diy juice seems to last longer



## Clouds4Days (3/2/16)

Hello my fellow vapers
I've just started dabbing into diy mixing.
Vaped my first batch of flavour today after steeping for 5 days (using a ultrasonic) . So what I want to find out is usually I will fill up my ijust2 in the morning using commercial juice and by 3-4 pm tank is empty. Today I vaped my diy juice still same routine as always but by 6pm I was still vaping with same tank.
Has anyone experienced the same thing?
My vaping habit was the same as always.
Actually I think I might have even vaped more cause every time I looked at my tank I said to myself it's still so full so I would vape more. Hahaha.
Your input would be greatly appreciated.
@Silver @shaunnadan @MikeVape 
@Derick


----------



## Andre (3/2/16)

You have a more intimate connection with your own made juice - so you need less. Or it is just not as good as the juice you buy - so you want less.
Seriously? No, just joking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cespian (3/2/16)

Dude, I honestly think it's in your mind lol. When I started DIY, my flavours sucked big time and naturally I vaped less because I only done it to suppress the nicotine craving. Once I got it right, with 7 flavours in rotation (of which 5 were my own creation), I was back to my 30mls a day!

Maybe it's because you have a recipe that has a higher percentage of VG? I find that the more PG in my juice, the quicker my tank/dripper runs dry (I stick to 70% VG now though)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## method1 (3/2/16)

If only this was true.. I wouldn't have wiped out 60ml of diy since yesterday


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/2/16)

Cespian said:


> Maybe it's because you have a recipe that has a higher percentage of VG? I find that the more PG in my juice, the quicker my tank/dripper runs dry (I stick to 70% VG now though)


I'm currently running a 70vg


----------



## Cespian (3/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I'm currently running a 70vg



Give it some more time bud. 1 day of vaping isn't enough to compare to your previous average. Also try to measure with mls or tanks instead of hours just as a sanity check


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/2/16)

@Cespian @Andre
Cool I will keep yous posted if I notice any changes. I just wanted to see if what I noticed was truth or a figment of my imagination.
Thanks for the replies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (3/2/16)

method1 said:


> If only this was true.. I wouldn't have wiped out 60ml of diy since yesterday



Holy crap. How do I vote impressive? What are you using that's blasting through so much juice?

(Or is the leaky goblin confusing you a bit?  )

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## method1 (3/2/16)

Mike said:


> Holy crap. How do I vote impressive? What are you using that's blasting through so much juice?
> 
> (Or is the leaky goblin confusing you a bit?  )



Well yeah, 59ml goblin leakage, but i BLAZED through 1ml in the Griffin.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/2/16)

method1 said:


> If only this was true.. I wouldn't have wiped out 60ml of diy since yesterday



Either that or a hole in the bottom of your juice bottle ☺
Least it was diy juice otherwise at that rate with commercial juice might as well buy shares at a vape shop. ☺

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## method1 (3/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Either that or a hole in the bottom of your juice bottle ☺
> Least it was diy juice otherwise at that rate with commercial juice might as well buy shares at a vape shop. ☺



Yeah it's probably the most Ive ever vaped in such a short time - and yes it does help knowing I can always make more

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (3/2/16)

So my recent diy juices are craving satisfaction. This week it was milk and sugar (I'm on a diet) so basically mixed up creams and em with a little bit of nic 1mg

I Vaped that exclusively and since the nic was lower than my usual 3mg and it was exactly what I was feeling for I finished off a 120ml batch in 4 days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n00b13 (3/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> So my recent diy juices are craving satisfaction. This week it was milk and sugar (I'm on a diet) so basically mixed up creams and em with a little bit of nic 1mg
> 
> I Vaped that exclusively and since the nic was lower than my usual 3mg and it was exactly what I was feeling for I finished off a 120ml batch in 4 days.


This sounds like something that should be bottled and sold. Put me in line for the first batch!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Willan (3/2/16)

I am also using a Ijust2 for vaping on the road(It just works in my steering hand)

I also noticed what you are noticing, I used to buy imports and I flew through 30mls in 2-3 days. With my battery running out at about 6 hours and i'm almost done with a full tank.

Then I made this *DIVINE(*No seriously *DIVINE*) watermelon condensed milk juice @ 3mg nic and 70vg, and good golly it is good. Vaping this my battery lasts about 4 hours(I have four Ijust batteries, some of them brand new, so not battery degradation) and my tank is usualy only a quarter of a way done.

This could be a weird placebo, but the factual observations I have made tells me that DIY juices(Maybe just the VG/PG we use) does last longer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> So my recent diy juices are craving satisfaction. This week it was milk and sugar


@shaunnadan
Sounds yummy. Care to share the recipe or is it a secret?


----------



## MikeVape (3/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hello my fellow vapers
> I've just started dabbing into diy mixing.
> Vaped my first batch of flavour today after steeping for 5 days (using a ultrasonic) . So what I want to find out is usually I will fill up my ijust2 in the morning using commercial juice and by 3-4 pm tank is empty. Today I vaped my diy juice still same routine as always but by 6pm I was still vaping with same tank.
> Has anyone experienced the same thing?
> ...


Can also be that you never cut it with anything like distilled water? 
Or that u did not steep it as long so not as watery....? 

Just a suggestion...


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/2/16)

MikeVape said:


> Can also be that you never cut it with anything like distilled water?


No I never cut it , my juice is very thick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khan83 (4/2/16)

Damn you guys vape a lot......30mls a day

My device hardly ever leaves my hand & yet I barely go through 15ml

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## rogue zombie (4/2/16)

No I find the opposite is true - I go through much more DIY juice. Besides when it's rubbish.

I savour my store bought juice, mainly because I only buy juice I can't come near replicating. So I'll drip a mil of it hear and there.

With my DIY juice, I keep it flowing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (4/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> @shaunnadan
> Sounds yummy. Care to share the recipe or is it a secret?



will post it up shortly


----------



## NewOobY (4/2/16)

sheesh you guys freak me out saying you vaping 30mls a day, I'm currently ranging between 10ml-15ml a day. I vape like I smoked, go outside every hour to have a vape then come back inside - and so goes my day. How is it even possible to vape 30mls, I mean your device must be constantly firing, or do you just have big lungs @shaunnadan and @method1 I assume you guys can vape in the office ?


----------



## shaunnadan (4/2/16)

Milk and Sugar: 

6% Sweet Cream (CAP) 
5% Fresh Cream (TFA) 
3% Whipped Cream (TFA) 
2% Bav Cream (TFA) 
2% EM 
0.5% Honey (TFA) - * this was 1 drop per 10 ml 

Flavor total: 18.5%

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## shaunnadan (4/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> sheesh you guys freak me out saying you vaping 30mls a day, I'm currently ranging between 10ml-15ml a day. I vape like I smoked, go outside every hour to have a vape then come back inside - and so goes my day. How is it even possible to vape 30mls, I mean your device must be constantly firing, or do you just have big lungs @shaunnadan and @method1 I assume you guys can vape in the office ?



it depends on which office im working from. some days i have a vape in the morning and then again only when i clock out of the office at 5-6pm

its no longer a nic delivery alternative for me. i can go for days without the nic and not have any cravings.

for me its all about the flavour and clouds


----------



## NewOobY (4/2/16)

That 


shaunnadan said:


> Milk and Sugar:
> 
> 6% Sweet Cream (CAP)
> 5% Fresh Cream (TFA)
> ...


that reads amazing, gonna brew up a batch . Just need to get some ingredients though . What was your steep time on that recipe?


----------



## shaunnadan (4/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> That
> 
> that reads amazing, gonna brew up a batch . Just need to get some ingredients though . What was your steep time on that recipe?



this was blitdz like crazy because of it being something i was craving. i had next to no nic in there so i wasnt too worried about it being degraded.

steeped the 120ml all in 1 night!

so using a secret mixing method (i didnt just throw everything all into a jar at once)

once all mixed i used a coffee frother stick attachment on the end of a cordless drill

BLITZ !!!! till the juice froths up into almost a cream
ultrasonic for 10min at 50w - it will return to liquid form after about 5 min

repeat those 2 steps about 4 times!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NewOobY (4/2/16)

cool thanks bro @shaunnadan, I've currently spent all my CUD funds on DIY goodies - so gonna need to wait till next month to get an ultrasonic .


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/2/16)

@shaunnadan
Thanks a mill for that recipe brother.
Gonna get some concentration tomorrow will be sure to add all those to my list ☺


----------



## shaunnadan (4/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> @shaunnadan
> Thanks a mill for that recipe brother.
> Gonna get some concentration tomorrow will be sure to add all those to my list ☺



FA honey is better to use than the TFA . more of a maple syrup taste

i used it just to make a slight change (at 1 drop its not even very pronounced)

bav cream is the most overpowering of all so i used a little of that

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Alex_123 (4/2/16)

The only reason I vape less of my DIY is because they dont taste like what they meant to taste like!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NewOobY (4/2/16)

Alex_123 said:


> The only reason I vape less of my DIY is because they dont taste like what they meant to taste like!



this made me laugh. 
My first batch of juice smelled like and tasted like pure perfume, needless to say it was a 20% mix - I diluted it and it was sweets from heaven. Better than what I expected, and its getting finished quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/2/16)

Update on my diy juice today. So its 4pm and my juice in my tank is finished. Hahaha ☺
So much for the theory of diy lasting longer.


----------



## Taran (4/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hello my fellow vapers
> I've just started dabbing into diy mixing.
> Vaped my first batch of flavour today after steeping for 5 days (using a ultrasonic) . So what I want to find out is usually I will fill up my ijust2 in the morning using commercial juice and by 3-4 pm tank is empty. Today I vaped my diy juice still same routine as always but by 6pm I was still vaping with same tank.
> Has anyone experienced the same thing?
> ...


i think i have the opposite problem to you..i feel my diy juice gets finished so much quicker.. i make all my flavors 65%vg.. but then again im really enjoying my flavors so maybe im just smoking more..
i also even used the i just 2 tank on my vtc mini.. and still this thing drinks more than me.. 
one day i even smoked over 20ml of juice and still needed to charge it like twice

Reactions: Like 1


----------

